# Meffert's Gear Cube Event in Asian Championship 2012 in Hong Kong



## calvinfan (Jun 29, 2012)

Asian Championship 2012 is approved by an international organization World Cube Association (WCA), and all the records in the competition will become the official records of WCA.

Date: Oct 5 - 7, 2012 (FRI - SUN)
Time: 14:00-18:00 (1st day), 08:30-18:30 (2nd day and 3rd day)
Venue: Stars Atrium, Level 1, Plaza Hollywood, Hong Kong

Meffert's Gear Cube has been entered Asian Championship 2012 as an unofficial event. 
Whoever have a gear cube and going to join the Asian Championship 2012, you can also join the Meffert's Gear Cube event now. 
Enjoy !


----------

